# No hook up



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Another question from a newbie! We're going to a motorcross meeting and there is no electric hook up or facilities. We'll be there for 2 days and wonder if it's a good idea to buy a generator for the tv, fridge, kettle, toaster, hair dryer etc or if there is a cheaper alternative? Sorry for the daft questions but we're just starting out on this malarky. Enjoying it though!


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, .
tv, fridge and kettle will be on gas, and as for the hair dryer ask yourself if you really need one at a motocross event??? A 'geny' is an expensive noisy piece of kit unless you spend a grand for the quiet ones only to be used at occasional weekends. If your leisure battery is fully charged, I'm sure you will be fine... hope this helps


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We never have a hookup and can manage for months during the summer period with a 90 watt Solar Panel.

As has been said, you will manage fine on gas and battery power.

If you intend to be off hookup regularly, look at going solar (shop around for prices of fitting). Also double up your leisure battery if you only have one.

Normally, all-dancing, all-singing campsites might be your preference but adding the above items can make you more flexible and independant.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wendy & john

Please can you tell me where I can buy a TV that runs on gas ????? As I for one would find that a VERY useful accessory in my MH

(check your post :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: )

On the subject of the original post, do you really NEED all of those items??


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

suegirlway

ditch the hair-dryer, you can manage without it

and it will benefit your hair

toaster, well you can survive without toast

everything else will run on gas

and if its really desperate

an inverter and solar panel

Aldra


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

747 said:


> We never have a hookup and can manage for months during the summer period with a 90 watt Solar Panel.
> 
> As has been said, you will manage fine on gas and battery power.
> 
> ...


Agree with the above. We spend a lot of time in France on aires without hook-up and have a 130w solar panel on the roof with a 1800w inverter to provide 240v power when needed from 2 x 96Ah batteries.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

suegalway said:


> tv, fridge, kettle, toaster, hair dryer etc


Hi Sue

Firstly it's never a good idea to buy anything for the van until you have proven to yourself that you really can't do without it. That's how lofts and garages get filled up! 8O

To answer your questions (most already answered, but will offer my opinion, for what it's worth. :wink: )

*TV* - Can't you do without it for a couple of days?
*Fridge *- Run it on gas
*Kettle *- Run it on gas.
*Toaster *- What's wrong with using the grill, run on gas again?
*Hair dryer* - Use a towel.
*Etc*. - Now that really could be a problem!!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

We have one 110 A/h battery and can last for four days with ease. If you really do want to spend some money, convert your lights to SMD LEDs. That will make a surprising reduction in your electricity consumption.

Dave


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Why not take a big plunge into the deep end of the pool and go away leaving all that kit at home? It’s only going to be for TWO days after all.

We spent 7 weeks (rain all the way) in Sweden, Finland and Norway with nothing more than two gas rings and a kettle and only stayed on a camp site for one night. This year it was 3 weeks on the Shetlands, no hook-ups, no ‘facilities’. 

You don’t need a fridge for two days – or a TV or anything else (take a few books for when it gets dark). The best part of having a motorhome is getting away from the all the paraphernalia of your normal life.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Motorhome toasted sandwiches:

Butter two slices of bread
Put the filling in the centre _ with unbuttered sides together_
Put the sandwich in a hot frying pan- non-stick for preference -on the gas hob.
As the sandwich cooks press firmly ( not _ squash!_ ) with a saucepan lid.
Turn the sandwich over half-way through cooking.

This method produces a sandwich every bit as good as an electric sandwich toaster.

You can buy, from camping shops, wire rack toast makers for use on a gas hob. I've never used one but believe they are very good.

G


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I wouldn't worry about it at the moment, and go to the meeting and see how it goes. if it's something you'll be doing often, you'll soon gauge what you need and how others get by at the meetings.

We use our motorhome in the traditional sense; going away to chill out and relax holidaying etc, but also use it all the time going to race meetings. although primarily for racing Nitro RC Cars these days, they are different scenarios and although we don't use the generator that often (we minimise the reliance on 240v and have solar), i've found that they are more common, and definitely more accepted in a race meeting environment (in fact they are a pleasant rest from the 40,000 rpm nitro engines).

Ask around at the meeting and you may find a bargain for sale, in fact we got our 2600w digital genny which was about 9 months old, for £125 from a friend at a meeting that used to use it to warm his lads tyres (road racing).

As others have said; ensure you have some gas in the tank, and most of all enjoy it.

HTH


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Toast is the only meal in the world for me, just love the stuff especially for breakfast so, ever the innocent I bought a wire mesh toaster for the gas ring from a show. I promptly decided it was a waste of money but then one day discovered the knack of using it correctly. Perfect toast every time now and just as it used to be years ago when held on a fork in front of a coalfire, much prefer van toast to house toast now, roll on the weekend


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I generally agree with other posts saying that you can do without hook-up for a short time by using gas or abstaining from activities that use electric. I want though to address the misunderstanding that a hairdryer's sole function is to dry hair. :roll: 

A hairdryer is for styling hair. I use a hairdryer (with a brush attachment) at home and I have to do it quickly before my hair dries naturally. My hair is fine, flat and floppy and if I want a bit of bounce in it I have to style it while drying it. Sometimes I take my hairdryer / brush with me in the van, usually I don't and I have to try styling it with an ordinary brush and my fingers, but I know that without a hairdryer my hair will not look its best. :?  I can live with that - most of the time.  



Chris


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*no hook up*

Hi,just to let you know that a hair dryer is the biggest problem ,the second is a genny,i live near you and i can tell you that when we go to a meeting people look for gennys and park as far away as possible,so it also makes you anti social,you will find that you will have no problem for two days,tv etc,if you look on lots of forums i.e uk campsites and tenting you will find lots of gennys for sale,and the seller always starts the advert with bought it never used it,so go and enjoy your weekends if you can in this weather,but dont get stressed,regards happypre65.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi As oters have said you will be fine
Just make sure the leasure battery is OK and if your unsure of how old it it consider replacing it. They only fail at night when you need them most.
if you will be sitting in the van all day watching telly then you will still probally be OK without a hood up but if you will be out of the van most of the day and or not using electrical appliances then even more so. Most vans can do 2 days withour being on hook up.

Wouldnt consider a genny personally unless theres a real specific requirment ie wheelchrair charging etc. The proces have dropped in the last few years because most people are going to solar panels and extra batteries as most things now can be made or bought to run off 12v.
Gennies are usually niosy and can only be used for a couple of hrs withour refuelling. You cant use them after 10pm on most sites and so you owuld find yuo didnt use it that often. Solar panels charge most of the time when its light and need no maintainence you just leave them to do their thing

Phill


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

If you really need your hairdryer there are 12v ones available, I cant say if they are any good though (no hair) (ahh, shave head, hairdryer not needed). I always carry a single burner portable stove (canister type) they are great for boiling your kettle outside. as said by others go for the first time and see how you get on.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



beemer328 said:


> If you really need your hairdryer there are 12v ones available, I cant say if they are any good though ...


No, they are not.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sue, I put in solar with an extra battery and a 1000w inverter. This runs a 750w toaster. It also runs a styling brush and a smaller hairdryer on a lower setting. Just watch the wattage on which one you buy.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

What about using a gas powered styling brush, would that work?

JohnW


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

If you really need a tv, consider a 7" or 10" one from Maplin, they use very little power. I have just spent 5 days without TV, it was great and I got to read lots.

I have found the lights are the heaviest power consumption ... must get some LED's.


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks all. 

I seem to have stirred up a right old campfire discussion. I'm sure I can do without all those things and will definitely try. I just thought I'd get some ideas from you all. And boy did I!

All suggestions have been gratefully received and thoughtfully considered.

I will plunge into a deep pool
I will use a towel for my hair
I will sit in the dark
I will not watch the tv
I will use the grill
I will put the fridge on gas (Sauvignon Blanc must be cold!)

Seriously, I do like the idea of a solar panel. Thanks for your input. Next time though, I'll throw my hat in first.

Although I like my newname, suegirlway (thanks Aldra), I'm not a mardy bum honest! :roll: 

Sue


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Sue, while you are in your deep pool put the bottle of S.B in there and it will be nice and chilled when you are ready to get out


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

just had the last two weekends away with no hook up, 
had to have my tele on tho, i dont like to miss the grand prix.
battery and gas only, no prob.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You sound just fine to me  

there are always candles etc

but Sauvignon Blanc must always, I repeat always be served chilled

there you go 

you are almost there

Aldra


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

No-one will thank you for running a generator, most people like to get away from noise and they are banned on some sites for this very reason, and I know wouldn't be too happy if I was pitched up next to one.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

You will need more than a generator to run 13amp appliances like a hair dryer and a toaster. 

Batteries only give out 12volt and your 240v/13 amp sockets will not work unless you are on electricity. 

The way round this is to get an inverter which changes the battery into 240v. 

Using an inverter can use up the battery more quickly, but for one hairdry and one lot of toast a day, it would not be significant. 

A generator only recharges the battery. 

Why not test the usage before you go away, by using the motorhome appliances for a weekend when you're home? Ie without risk of unstyled hair?


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

HeatherChloe said:


> Why not test the usage before you go away, by using the motorhome appliances for a weekend when you're home? Ie without risk of unstyled hair?


Great idea - I love logic


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Depending on how large your leisure battery set up is a 100w solar panel should sort out most of you needs as long as you ditch the hair dryer.

We have 2x100 w leisure batteries plus a 100w solar panel and even in the winter when the lights and sometimes the telly is on from around 4pm to well after mid-night this set up is just ok for 2 days.
Having said that we do have most of the van set-up with LED light bulbs


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A lot will depend on your budget and some of the thoughts offered are not inexpensive.
A decent generator will set you back around £400 to power a hairdryer consuming up to 1500 watts. It would need to be silent type and be around 2000 watt output for comfort.
Weigh up how often it would get used...
A small (80 watt) panel will set you back rather more but be used all of the time.
An extra battery would come in at around £90 and give you some greater reserve.
A big inverter can get quite pricey and you may still need an extra battery.
L.E.D. lights are +/- £5 each if you buy several, and will allow you at least 6x better use of your battery power.
I am not an authority on any of these fittings but have encountered the decision as to what is required to suite my needs.
I put LED's first (cheapest option) and then a solar panel but then I am not you and may have different priorities.
Enjoy it all and please make all of the mistakes that most of us end up making.  Alan


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. All good advice. I've ditched the hairdryer - not bothered about that at all. Toaster - will use grill. We bought an inverter and a 5-in-1 power station (whatever that is) and are now considering solar panels and LED lights. This weekend will tell. I'll let you know.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Judging by most of the comments on here, none of the posters have been to a motocross weekend - why would a generator not be acceptable around those dirty smell motorbikes? (mind you, there are relatively few 2 strokes m/cs out there now!)

Contrary to what was said earlier, a generator WILL power your 240v system and will be the most efficient way of powering appliances with a rating above 1kW!


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry to ruin your stats bigtwin, I was a keen motrcrosser in my younger years and rode many a smelly two stroke (RMs, YZs ) In those days we didnt have the luxury of a motorhome, it was a Bedford CF van with a sleeping bag and a camping gaz stove and kettle (the good old days ?). The main thing Sue, is no matter how you do it, have a great time and use it as a learning curve for next time, at least you wont need a mud pack.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

It's fun to see the pro and anti tv and generator debate that always comes up. No one mentioned my main objection to generators which is the exhaust that manages to come in the open windows. And I pity the poor women who mentions that she wants or needs to use a hair dryer when camping. Especially sense we men a probably the first to judge her if her doesn't look it's best.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

beemer328 said:


> Sorry to ruin your stats bigtwin, I was a keen motrcrosser in my younger years and rode many a smelly two stroke (RMs, YZs )


I did say ..... these days!!!!! (and didn't present any stats!).

My main point was that the sensitivities expressed by the anti-generator brigade (who feel compelled to push their views in posts that are not seeking pros and cons views!) are unlikely to be an issue at a motorsports event.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a generator but it's under the van and makes very little noise. I tend to run it only when there's noise going on around, however.

Mine makes no smell as it runs off my calor gas bottle, not diesel.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

jhelm said:


> And I pity the poor women who mentions that she wants or needs to use a hair dryer when camping. Especially sense we men a probably the first to judge her if her doesn't look it's best.


I carry a hair dryer, but rarely use it. But I thought I would point out a situation when I did ...

I used my van to go to ballroom dancing competitions. I have now had a full length mirror fitted to the showerroom door.

If someone were using their van for something like that, or say for a concert (I used my van to go to Oxford to sing in a concert), or maybe if you went to a wedding or a ball, then you do have to look smart, and probably that might involve doing your hair.

So I don't think it's particularly fair to suggest that everyone using their van should look like Wurzel Gummidge and not care about being smart.


----------

